# Win 10 Lenovo desktop screen flickering



## neilking (Sep 8, 2021)

Hope I've posted in the correct forum.

Screen is flickering except what it's like is not off (black) and on but it looks like a black mesh fly screen has been suddenly pulled 5/6ths of the way down the screen. I can still see through the "fly screen" but it's a bit grainy. It flashes this way at irregular intervals but averaging about once every two seconds. The frequency seems slower for about the first few minutes after switching the computer on. Gets more regular and frequent as time goes on. 

Bottom 1/6th of screen is OK but sometimes goes a bit wonky with vertical lines. 

I tried updating all drivers with DriverEasy but that didn't work.

Any ideas?


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 8, 2021)

1. Uninstall any program that supposedly updates your drivers.  Most of them come with malware.
2.  Scan your system with Malwarebytes and quarantine anything it finds.
3.  Try using a different monitor.
4.  If using a different monitor doesn't help then try using a different video cable. 
5.  Go into device manager, expand the display adapters sections and take a screenshot and post it here.  We need to verify you have the correct video driver.  
6.  If all else fails then the onboard video or dedicated video card is going bad on you.


----------



## neilking (Sep 8, 2021)

Appreciate you replying

Noted re malware - will run MWB scan

It's an all in one so can't use different monitor or cable.

Screengrab attached - is that what youwanted to see?

Thanks again


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 8, 2021)

Go here and select automatically update your Intel drivers.  You only want to go the manufacturers page to download the drivers for that particular piece of hardware.









						Download Intel Drivers and Software
					

Download new and previously released drivers including support software, bios, utilities, firmware and patches for Intel products.




					www.intel.com
				




It will download a small utility and then you will need to run it so that it can detect out of date Intel drivers.  It should detect out of date video driver and show you the new one to download and install.  

Siince you have an all in one then not much you can do, kinda sounds like onboard video is going out if the driver update doesn't help.  Or possibly loose interior video cable?  If its still under warranty, may want to get this checked out.


----------



## neilking (Sep 8, 2021)

Thanks. Tried that but no joy. Looking a bit like an internal hardware problem, isn't it ... Annoying since it's only just out of warranty.

Thanks for trying though.

Neil


----------



## Darren (Sep 9, 2021)

Just from your description I would guess the monitor is starting to die. 

Try a different monitor and/or different cable/port.


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 9, 2021)

Darren said:


> Just from your description I would guess the monitor is starting to die.
> 
> Try a different monitor and/or different cable/port.


It's an all in one so he is kinda limited on what he can do.


----------



## Darren (Sep 9, 2021)

Apparently I can't read.

New computer time. That display is PROBABLY replaceable if you really wanted to but I wouldn't hassle with it, and could be something else. I think a lot of those have the ability to push video externally though.


----------

